# What did y'all get for Christmas/ the holidays?



## pdirestajr (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey all,

So what did you guys get for the holidays?
My wife got me a weekend intensive with Peter Hurley in his studio. Should be pretty bonkers.


----------



## SPL (Dec 28, 2013)

Got a RRS BH-40!,....it's reeeaaalll nice!


----------



## Efka76 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nothing  I already have all equipment, which I currently need. Dreaming about 5D MkIV and good RRS or Gitzo tripod


----------



## Eldar (Dec 28, 2013)

I got a Kikkerland Paper SLR Pinhole Camera ... Someone believes I should get back to basics ... :
http://www.kikkerland.com/products/pinhole-camera-solargraphy-kit/


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I got a Kikkerland Paper SLR Pinhole Camera ... Someone believes I should get back to basics ... :
> http://www.kikkerland.com/products/pinhole-camera-solargraphy-kit/



;D ;D ;D Nice gift


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 28, 2013)

Photographically I got a big sheet of metal painted white, and I am very happy with it! It is to put prints on with magnets and makes print viewing a pleasure.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 28, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Photographically I got a big sheet of metal painted white, and I am very happy with it! It is to put prints on with magnets and makes print viewing a pleasure.


I got one of those too. Mine has a special compartment to put film in for long term storage.


----------

